# Best helicopter of Vietnam



## Pong (Apr 26, 2009)

Though this isn't WWII related, what was the best helicopter during the Vietnam War. This doesn't include attack helicopters people!

For me, I like the CH-47 since they can carry downed aircraft under their bellies.

-Pong


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2009)

There is no contest here. 

The best helicopter of Vietnam is the UH-1 Huey. 

It flew more missions, more hours and was the helicopter that "carried" the war. It flew more passengers than any other helicopter, was the toughest SOB in the skies, could perform almost every mission possible.

It flew more combat missions and most of all "Dustoff" saved more lives than any other helicopter in Vietnam.

There really is no contest to this question or poll.

Also this thread should have been placed in the Modern or Post War section. I will move it for you.

Besides the argument that the CH-47 could carry other helicopters from a sling is not a good argument. The Skycrane and the Stallion could do it as well...

The Huey can carry small aircraft from a sling underneath as well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 26, 2009)

Gotta go with the Huey too. I heard the gunship variant could kick major @ss!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 26, 2009)

Huey. No doubts about it.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 26, 2009)

The Huey no doubt is the iconic multi role helicopter. I also think the AH-1 Cobra deserves a mention.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 26, 2009)

The Huey is a lock!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2009)

Chris has summed it up perfectly. Definitely the Huey.

@Amsel, this poll doesn't include gunships although I would agree the AH-1 should get a mention.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 26, 2009)

Huey...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2009)

Hands down the Huey for me too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Then one and only Huey!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 26, 2009)

Isn't it amazing that new versions of the H-1s are just starting to come online...


----------



## Amsel (Apr 26, 2009)

I have flown on the newer ones recently at work. They can seat about 20 if I remember correctly.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 26, 2009)

Amsel said:


> I have flown on the newer ones recently at work. They can seat about 20 if I remember correctly.



The UH-1Y cubes out before it runs out of smash.


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 26, 2009)

When we say "Vietnam war", we (almost) all see a it's icon, the UH-1, in different situations.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2009)

Like I said the Huey wins hands down. There is no contest here. You can say your favorite is a different aircraft, but the Huey and Huey Cobra are by far the best Helos to see service in the Vietnam war.

Big difference between favorite and best.

They may not be the best flying today, but the fact that the Huey is still used in more countries than any other aircraft, and the fact that the Huey is still be modernized and built today confirms its status as the best Helo of all times.

C-47 Skytrain = UH-1 Huey

When I first joined the Army, I wanted the Huey (it was also the first helicopter I ever flew in), but they would not let me. I got stuck with the Blackhawk, which I do not regret, it is a great helo as well.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 26, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Like I said the Huey wins hands down. There is no contest here. You can say your favorite is a different aircraft, but the Huey and Huey Cobra are by far the best Helos to see service in the Vietnam war.
> 
> Big difference between favorite and best.
> 
> ...


I believe Sikorsky made a hard sales pitch at the USMC for replacing the old UH-1s. Perhaps the only reason it wasn't chosen was the commonality with the AH-1Z.


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 27, 2009)

(Off topic)
What "a hard sales pitch" means?


----------



## mkloby (Apr 27, 2009)

tomo pauk said:


> (Off topic)
> What "a hard sales pitch" means?



They threw a good offer at the USMC to get them to drop the UH-1Y and replace it with a version of the H-60.


----------



## klarmie (May 3, 2009)

Don't forget that without the UH-1, there would never had been the AH-1. The Huey gunship brought about the Cobra.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2009)

I'll go with UH-1 as well.

I'm curious, why is the Cobra not listed?
I took lil Viking to see one on static display - that would be some fun stress relief!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm curious, why is the Cobra not listed?



Because in the very first post the thread starter stated that this topic was not to include attack helicopters.


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2009)

You almost have to break down the Vietnam War into three or four distinct phases to determine the best helo.

What good is the huey if its 1961 and they dont even exist?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> You almost have to break down the Vietnam War into three or four distinct phases to determine the best helo.
> 
> What good is the huey if its 1961 and they dont even exist?



What are you talking about?

The UH-1 first flew in 1956 and the first HU-1A (they were called HU-1A before they were changed to UH-1A) saw service in 1959.

So please explain to me how the Huey did not exist in 1961? They did not arrive in Vietnam until 1962, but the Huey existed.

So please explain to me how it did not exist.

After that give me some reasons why the Huey which did more for the Vietnam war than any other helicopter can not be considered the best.


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> The UH-1 first flew in 1956 and the first HU-1A (they were called HU-1A before they were changed to UH-1A) saw service in 1959.
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that the huey wasnt employed in Vietnam in any significant numbers untill late 1964.

And I never said it wasnt the best. It just didnt take the title untill it was there in numbers to make an impact.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2009)

_"The Huey saw combat in Vietnam in 1962, first as a troop transport and medevac helicopter and later as an armed assault helicopter used to protect troop transports"_

Bell UH-1 "Huey"


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> _"The Huey saw combat in Vietnam in 1962, first as a troop transport and medevac helicopter and later as an armed assault helicopter used to protect troop transports"_
> 
> Bell UH-1 "Huey"



OK, I learned something new. Thats what this forum is all about right?

So what was the best helo in Vietnam in 1960?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> OK, I learned something new. Thats what this forum is all about right?
> 
> So what was the best helo in Vietnam in 1960?



There probably weren't US helicopters in Vietnam in 1960, at least not full time. We didn't start sending troops over there until 1961


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> OK, I learned something new. Thats what this forum is all about right?



Something we can finally agree on!


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2009)

Heres some trivia:

First to be killed = FO Charles H. Mateer and CPT Walter L. Wizbowski
on 30 May 1961 in Laos flying for Air America

First U.S. military to be killed = CW2 Joseph A. Goldberg 15 July 1962

Constitution of the VHPA


----------

